# Classic Rc Raceways Mini Late Models @ Sliders



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

*Classic Rc Raceways Mini Late Models & Sliders*

MINI LATE MODEL AND MINI SLIDERS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks Like There Will Be A Good Turnout.we Are Going To Practice Friday


----------



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

1/18 Cars 10 Bucks To Enter


----------



## ovaler (Aug 31, 2006)

I Will Be There Will My Late Model.don't Lap Me To Many Times It's Been A Few Years.


----------



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

Oval Practice Is On Friday Evening


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

Who's coming saturday.We have a few new guys running sliders


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Things are starting to pick up in the slider/late model classes. Roy and the boys from canton are starting to come and then theres about 3 or 4 of are own guys that bought them to run as well. Come on down and enjoy with the rest of us.

Steve


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

If I get around to buying one of Steve's rc18's I'll be there.


----------

